# Wednesday Nipple to Ozark



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Caught nothing. Arrived at Nipple at 8:30, clear water, mostly blue in color. Flyers all day. Calm seas. No other boats. Trolled a 6 lure spread till 11:30. Not a bite. Headed East to the ozark trolling a wahoo spread at about 12 knots. Nothing. Water looked great. Trolled north up the edge from the Ozark and pulled lines in at 2pm to beat the rain clouds. Here was my spread: comment freely if you have any advice:

Port rods: Teaser; short flat was a moldcraft pink/blue wide range; rigger was a red blue C&H wahoo wacker. 

Starboard rods: Short flat was a black/purple panhandler; rigger was a knucklehead. 

Center rods were a yozuri orange bonita and purple/black/silver wahoo bomb both kept fairly short.

Tried some ballyhoo rigs too. 

If I were going back soon I'd try further south to spur, or elbow, or rigs.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

were you trolling 12 knots all day? you're spread looks pretty good, 12 knots is fast to run chuggers.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Did you find that weed line?


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Using the lures with chuggers, etc. we troll around 8 kts. or whatever looks best given waves and seas, etc. When we moved from Nipple to Ozark - covering a lot of ground and going over to the edge- we put out trolling leads and wahoo bombs and sped up to 12 knots. We never saw any weeds or debris. Temp was a constant 81.8 degrees. I did see two boats south of the nipple a couple miles or more - I heard them talking and one said he cought a dolphin and a tripple tail. So I dont know if they found the line or what. I tried to talk to them on the VHF but got no response so I dont know what they did. Our boat doesnt have quite the range so I didnt chase them.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks. Going to the Nipple out of Destin would be stretching my comfort level a little bit and it passes a lot of good spots so I probably wouldn't go unless there have been some good recent reports.

I'm going to check out the Timberholes tomorrow and I may run to the edge and troll it back east before heading in. I'll let you know if anything interesting happens.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

When it comes to dragging lures the best thing to do ask a lot of questions and then go try things out and experiment a lot. You can troll chuggers faster than you would think possible. I pull them at 10 knots and don't have a problem. The reason I do that is because they leave behind a mind blowing bubble trail. You will find out when you're going to fast, they will wash out and tumble. You won't do that too many times especially if you end up with a hair ball at the lure. The most hit lure in the world is the blue and white Islander chugger.


----------

